# 97 740iL - Burning oil, cly #6,7,& 8



## bmw russ (Feb 4, 2009)

hey guys whats up.
I'm screwed!! my #6, #7, and #8 cylinders are burning oil. Plugs are Wet with oil. Car was fine, them just started blowing smoke. What am I looking at? Think maybe a blown head gasket? both sides at the same time is rather ironic no. Any ideas would be great.
thanks 
B R


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

its quite possible the spark plug tube seals are bad and leaking. thats really the only way they will get oil fouled. most likely you will need to replaced the tube seals along with the valve cover gaskets.


----------



## bmw russ (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Cody I''ll check that next. 
This is what I'm into, I took off the Intake mannifold and found it loaded with oil. It looked as if someone purd 1/2 qt in it. I changed out the oil separator valve on the back of the manifold, thinking this was the cause of this problem. I cleaned out all and any oil i could get to inside the intake. I started the car and let it run for about 1 1/2 hour and the smoke went away. Car sat for two days. Just took it out and it started smoking again. What would cause the intake mannifold fill with oil? 

Thanks for your input
bmw russ


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

usually the OSV like you changed out would solve that problem. i dont know why the intake would be getting excessive oil build up besides the OSV. the spark plug tube seals would not cause it to get oil into the intake. but it could be multiple problems which it sounds like. might want to talk to M.Wong, he's quite knowledgeable with the E38. he gives great advice.


----------

